# The new regulation on the elk!



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Wondering how everyone feels about this, they have taken the last week of the elk hunt and 86'ed it, placing it on the front of the hunt, so the elk and deer run the same time now, only the elk ends a week early...

I personally do not like it because-

1- It will make the opener a more of a madhose than ity all ready is.

2-The best time of the hunt for elk is during that last week, spikes, cows (which 95% of us are hunting)!

3-They say they want the 25 lucky people that drew to have the mountain to themselves, yes I said 25 :shock: ! Little do they know if they hunt that long and don't kill on our ridiculously high sucess rates, they would have the mountain to themselves anyway, 95% of guys have all ready hung it up for the year.

Anything I missed? I think we missed on that one, but on the other hand I knew it was going to happen and did not do anything about it so who am I to talk? :mrgreen: :lol: 8)  :shock: _(O)_


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats only in the spike units. The original proposal even extended the general arechery any bull areas a week but that was shot down buy those guys who worry to much about orange.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Tex came up with a good idea, how about open it up 5 days early for those guys before there are 1900 hoochie mamas all over the mountain educating the elk. The last 5 days they are all ready wise on it so what is the difference? :?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Tex came up with a good idea, how about open it up 5 days early for those guys before there are 1900 hoochie mamas all over the mountain educating the elk. The last 5 days they are all ready wise on it so what is the difference? :?


Funny story about hoochie mamas: I was hunting elk this year and about 9:00 I heard this hoochie mama call go off about 150 yards down the hill from me. it slowly got closer so I stood up and made the worst sounding cow call I could. I thought this would make him turn after realizing it was another hunter. Instead he started bugling and squeekin that hoochie mama constantly. He kept getting closer so I sat back against the tree and called softly. You should se the look on a guys face when you call him into range and he realizes what you really are.
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Tex came up with a good idea, how about open it up 5 days early for those guys before there are 1900 hoochie mamas all over the mountain educating the elk. The last 5 days they are all ready wise on it so what is the difference? :?


Where there paint fumes at UAC tonight or what? :? :roll:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Tex came up with a good idea, how about open it up 5 days early for those guys before there are 1900 hoochie mamas all over the mountain educating the elk. The last 5 days they are all ready wise on it so what is the difference? :?
> ...


U fix that "downed line".? :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> U fix that "downed line".?


No, I am still out here in the wind and dark. For some reason the FAA thinks they 'need' communication between the air traffic control and the pilots. :roll: I am sitting at 10,000+ feet as I type.

How was shooting?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shooting was good Pro we missd you guys.

Back to the thread. 

I persanally think Archery hunters should be able to hunt clear through the rutt like every other state in the nation. Move the hunt back a week and open it with deer! :? THAT'S JUST FLAT FRICKIN RETARDED!!! We already get screwed out of hunting them in the rutt for the most part and now it's a done deal.

Archery hunters in this state have been taking it up the tail pipe with a dry bone for a long time and this little rule change is just more proof of the same sh!t I've been witnessing for the last 30 years. 

Less tags, hunt them in the heat of the summer before the rutt gets going, less areas, shorter season, spike only, what's next? Before you know it we'll be all gathered up and put on the Wasatch extended for one week, in July, spikes only.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shooting was good Pro we missd you guys.
> 
> Back to the thread.
> 
> ...


Hey, I thought all folks wanted is "opportunity", now here you are complaining about season dates and size of animals. What gives? :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, you say starting the elk archery hunt the same day as deer and knocking a week off the end when the're just statring to rutt good is giving bowhunters more oportunity????

I beg to differ. All it does is sweeten the hunt up for 25 LE tag holders that already enjoy a 95% success rate hunting during the prime of the rutt.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> So, you say starting the elk archery hunt the same day as deer and knocking a week off the end when the're just statring to rutt good is giving bowhunters more oportunity????
> 
> I beg to differ. All it does is sweeten the hunt up for 25 LE tag holders that already enjoy a 95% success rate hunting during the prime of the rutt.


I think you are using Tys calculator. :? It "sweetens" the deal for more than 25 LE tag holders. There are 10 LE units with spike tags, how many thousand any-bull archery hunters, the hundreds on the WF. And how does the new season dates hurt spike hunters? I say it is better hunting earlier than later for spikes. They come into water more often, are still with the cows, haven't been chased all over hell and back.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes they are still with cows, instead of hunting 2-3 spikes hanging out together, now you have to sneak into the middle of the herd to get to them. Good post Tex. We did miss you Pro, next week maybe. It was good to meet you finally Tex.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the new season dates are great because hunters can hunt both elk and deer at the same time. The spike elk are easier to find because they are still herded up with the cows before the big bulls chase them off. It will reduce the conflicts between LE archery hunters and archery spike hunters.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Yes they are still with cows, instead of hunting 2-3 spikes hanging out together, now you have to sneak into the middle of the herd to get to them. Good post Tex. We did miss you Pro, next week maybe. It was good to meet you finally Tex.


What are you talking about? Both you and Tex hunt out of treestands. :? :roll: Over water/wallows to boot! _(O)_


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Yes they are still with cows, instead of hunting 2-3 spikes hanging out together, now you have to sneak into the middle of the herd to get to them. Good post Tex. We did miss you Pro, next week maybe. It was good to meet you finally Tex.
> 
> What are you talking about? Both you and Tex hunt out of treestands. Over water/wallows to boot!


Isnt that the boring/lazy way to hunt?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

RAC Comment
Ryan Foutz- I just so happened to draw the Wasatch archery unit with 9 bonus points. I will use the spike hunt limited entry hunt as an example. I hunted hard and killed a nice bull. I hunted for 4 days and never ran into another limited entry hunter but ran into a large amount of spike hunters who were hunting with bugles and cow calls. It made my once in a lifetime hunt very difficult. I had to move to another area that did not have spike hunters. I noticed in the packet that there is a proposal that may be able to alleviate the pressure during the last week of the hunt. If the archery hunt/elk hunt/spike hunt is open at the same time as the general season deer archery, that would push that hunt up a week so there would not be an overlap. We need spike hunters to harvest the animals and lower the bull ratio on those units but it would also be nice for the archers to have the woods to themselves.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's the problem with taking it up the tailpipe with a big dry bone. There is always someone behind you with a nice big smile on their face telling you everything is going to be OK.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

*



by TEX-O-BOB

So, you say starting the elk archery hunt the same day as deer and knocking a week off the end when the're just statring to rutt good is giving bowhunters more oportunity????

I beg to differ. All it does is sweeten the hunt up for 25 LE tag holders that already enjoy a 95% success rate hunting during the prime of the rutt.

Click to expand...

*I'm not even an archer (maybe someday) but here again is an example of the LE crowd making things "sweeter" at the expense of the GENERAL SEASON hunters.

Again, sorry to be so stuck on GENERAL SEASON but they are the only tags I can ever draw! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: And will only draw for 99% of my hunting life!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's the problem with taking it up the tailpipe with a big dry bone. There is always someone behind you with a nice big smile on their face telling you everything is going to be OK.


HAhahahahahaha! |-O-|


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> I'm not even an archer (maybe someday) but here again is an example of the LE crowd making things "sweeter" at the expense of the GENERAL SEASON hunters.
> 
> Again, sorry to be so stuck on GENERAL SEASON but they are the only tags I can ever draw! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: And will only draw for 99% of my hunting life!


Isn't the any-bull areas *GENERAL SEASON*? If they are, and I am positive they are, this proposal gave them an extra 5 days to hunt with a bow, they now get 28 days instead of 23 days. So, please tell me how this was done at ?"the expense of the *GENERAL SEASON * hunters"? :roll: The spike hunters *STILL* get their 23 day hunt, and we/I talked with dozens of archery elk hunters BEFORE we proposed it for feedback, and the OVERWHELMING *majority* liked/loved the idea. So, please tell me again how this "made things sweeter for the LE crowd at the expense of the *GENERAL SEASON* hunters"? :?


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, it sounds like some of your own collegues already tried to explain but I will try to summerize.

The five days lost in the rut to give the LE tag holders the mountain to themselves *were* and *are* more important to them (general season hunters) than picking up 5 days on an already 23 day long hunt, in a less desirable time of year.

I' am not an archer so sorry if I miss understood and that is not the case.

The thing I don't like about alot of these changes and proposals PRO is a bone is thrown to the general season hunters while the LE crowd eats the meat and when we "bark", we are told, "be greatful for what we got out of the deal" or "don't say you didn't get anything"!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Very well said 10000, are you sure you are not an archery hunter?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

This new reg is just fine with me...............Over and out NORTH SLOPE............... :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> Well, it sounds like some of your own collegues already tried to explain but I will try to summerize.
> 
> The five days lost in the rut to give the LE tag holders the mountain to themselves *were* and *are* more important to them (general season hunters) than picking up 5 days on an already 23 day long hunt, in a less desirable time of year.
> 
> ...


Come on, you can do better than this. *You* tell *me* how we could give the LE archery elk hunters some time w/o the spike hunters, you know like the rifle/muzzy hunters get for their WHOLE hunt? People make it seem so 'easy' to change season dates and have NO upset hunters, I have news for you, it is NOT possible. So, we tried to adjust dates with the least amount of negative impact on ALL hunters, not just the LE hunters. I was a part of this, so I happen to, unlike MOST here, *KNOW* what happened and why. I am learning more and more, as it is validated almost daily here, that people will find fault with any/all changes that they themselves don't think up themselves. Who knows, I maybe guilty of it myself.  My point is, it is EASY to say this was done to benefit one segment of the hunting populous at the expense of another, what is much harder to do is be part of the solution or be part of the proposal to begin with. This proposal was posted here and on at least three other forums, we held a public meeting on it more than a month before the RAC's, we proposed it at the RAC's where the public could SHOW UP and share their views on this, we proposed it again at the Wildlife Board where the public could SHOW UP and share their views on it. Not a single person got up that I am aware of and voiced opposition to it from the general public, NOT ONE! Now that it is done and implemented the "monday morning QB's" show up and voice their opposition. How nice! :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

10000 ft., There was MUCH consideration given to the general hunters. The original proposal was to ADD 1 week to the END of the any bull hunting season, That would be huge for archery elk hunters. Like someone mentioned before, the DWR was worried about the archery hunt overlapping the youth hunt (wearing orange) which was a ridiculous in my opinion. The extended hunt has rifle hunts going on pretty much the entire season. What's the difference.

Bart, I think that should be pushed for at the next bucks and bulls.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> 10000 ft., There was MUCH consideration given to the general hunters. The original proposal was to ADD 1 week to the END of the any bull hunting season, That would be huge for archery elk hunters. Like someone mentioned before, the DWR was worried about the archery hunt overlapping the youth hunt (wearing orange) which was a ridiculous in my opinion. The extended hunt has rifle hunts going on pretty much the entire season. What's the difference.
> 
> *Bart, I think that should be pushed for at the next bucks and bulls.*


It's already in the works. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Let me know if I can help.


You can help, I'll let you know when. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Pro, like I said, I'm not an archer, I don't ever really go on the archer threads and only know the little I do about this change from the posts on this thread. I guess were I become sceptical with all these changes is in the begining the whole idea behind them is to improve LE hunting and then in the process off moving dates, tag alocations.....around they try to not screw the general season hunters too bad.

I would love to see one of these vocal people or groups set out to improve a general season hunt and in all the moving dates, tags....around ask LE to give up some ground they currently have but it seems to be oneway most the time.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Tex came up with a good idea, how about open it up 5 days early for those guys before there are 1900 hoochie mamas all over the mountain educating the elk. The last 5 days they are all ready wise on it so what is the difference? :?


Like Tex's idea? Win/win. LE sucess 50% Spike 7-8% what is wrong with this picture? Give LE more and general less. My prediction 2008 sucess will be lower for general and the same for LE.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Tex came up with a good idea, how about open it up 5 days early for those guys before there are 1900 hoochie mamas all over the mountain educating the elk. The last 5 days they are all ready wise on it so what is the difference? :?
> ...


You really need a new calculator buddy. LE archery success rate across the board in 2006 was 32%. The LE archery units w/o spike hunters enjoyed on average 14% HIGHER success rates than those WITH spike hunters. What say you now? :?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I guessed high. I am certain the spike sucess is high also. All the same, spike will decrease, LE will stay the same.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

This is like voting for the president, gov, ect if you don't show up and vote then SHUT UP and don't complain you don't get the right to. I for one don't think it is a problem once the spike hunt ends if you want to still hunt, go to an any bull unit and keep hunting.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> This is like voting for the president, gov, etc if you don't show up and vote then *SHUT UP* and don't complain you don't get the right to. I for one don't think it is a problem once the spike hunt ends if you want to still hunt, go to an any bull unit and keep hunting.


Did you hear that HOGAN?  :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

You mean shut up and change how and where I hunt? :x :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> You mean shut up and change how and where I hunt? :x :lol:


No I mean, If you don't SHOW UP, then you shouldn't whine about it AFTERWARD! :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I just want to hunt. Is it time yet  
/**|**\ <<--O/ 

*OOO* <<--O/


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

As long as I get to hunt the beautiful mts. in my back yard I will just shut up and keep hunting them. I don't like that it is getting more and more crowded but I get off the road and I am just fine. I wish we could get this 2 foot glacier that is covering Vernal out and this antarctic cold out so I could go shoot with out freezing to dealth.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> As long as I get to hunt the beautiful mts. in my back yard I will just shut up and keep hunting them. I don't like that it is getting more and more crowded but I get off the road and I am just fine. I wish we could get this 2 foot glacier that is covering Vernal out and this antarctic cold out so I could go shoot with out freezing to death.


Don't let Al Gore read your post. :shock:


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

> Wondering how everyone feels about this, they have taken the last week of the elk hunt and 86'ed it, placing it on the front of the hunt, so the elk and deer run the same time now, only the elk ends a week early...


I think this proposal is the biggest mistake that UBA has ever made, and yes, I did voice my opinion before this was taken to the RACs. Unfortunately, I was out of the state during the Big Game RACs this year, so I could not voice my opinion there. Rest assured, had I been in town I surely would have.



> You tell me how we could give the LE archery elk hunters some time w/o the spike hunters, you know like the rifle/muzzy hunters get for their WHOLE hunt?


There are units that do not have spike hunts on them. If you don't want to compete with spike hunters then don't put in for a tag that doubles as a spike unit. It's that simple. LE archery hunters in spike units have absolutely no room to complain as they put themselves in that situation when they applied. Also, I truly believe that this was a complete non-issue during the last week of the season. In my opinion, this season change will have zero effect on LE archery elk hunts in spike units.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't stand Al Gore. :twisted:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

archerben said:


> I think this proposal is the biggest mistake that UBA has ever made, and yes, I did voice my opinion before this was taken to the RACs. Unfortunately, I was out of the state during the Big Game RACs this year, so I could not voice my opinion there. Rest assured, had I been in town I surely would have.
> 
> There are units that do not have spike hunts on them. If you don't want to compete with spike hunters then don't put in for a tag that doubles as a spike unit. It's that simple. LE archery hunters in spike units have absolutely no room to complain as they put themselves in that situation when they applied. Also, I truly believe that this was a complete non-issue during the last week of the season. In my opinion, this season change will have zero effect on LE archery elk hunts in spike units.


Funny, I have been told by *MANY* UBA members this was a great move, you are the *FIRST* UBA member to believe it was "the biggest mistake that UBA has ever made". :? :roll:

So, if an archer LOVES the Manti, according to you he can put in and draw and compete with spike hunters EVERY day of his hunt where the success rate is *14% lower *than on "spike free" LE units, or he can draw and hunt somewhere else. This is coming from someone who has 'issues' with I400 because it would 'displace' hunters.

Do you call face to face confrontations "non-issues"? What would it take to be an issue, some one getting in a fist fight or worse? As the odds of drawing a LE tag get worse these kind of confrontations will INCREASE. I believe not only was it a good proposal that will help reduce "issues" like this, it was NEEDED in order to minimize the divisions among archers. It WILL have a positive effect, and sadly *you* know that, otherwise you wouldn't prefer this last week to hunt spikes. Think about it!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Wondering how everyone feels about this, they have taken the last week of the elk hunt and 86'ed it, placing it on the front of the hunt, so the elk and deer run the same time now, only the elk ends a week early...
> 
> I personally do not like it because-
> 
> ...


My original post knucklehead!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering how everyone feels about this, they have taken the last week of the elk hunt and 86'ed it, placing it on the front of the hunt, so the elk and deer run the same time now, only the elk ends a week early...
> ...


1)I doubt the opener will change much since MOST who archery elk hunt also archery deer hunt.

2)I disagree with the spike/cow hunt being better the last week. By then the spikes have been chased off and are scared of their own shadow, they come into water/wallows less often during the day, the cows have been broken up into smaller groups, more hunters/people in the field then due to the LE archery hunters, the rifle hunters scouting, archery deer hunters.

3)Your math is OFF again. Try again on how many LE archery tags were issued on the *10
* spike only units in 2007! And, what data to have to support the claim that "95% of the guys have all ready hung it up for the year"? If this were the case then 'losing' these 5 days would be, in the words of archerben, "a *non-issue"*.

But, the ONE paragraph you got right is the last of your original post:


> Anything I missed? I think we missed on that one, but on the other hand *I knew it was going to happen and did not do anything about it so who am I to talk*?


 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


In perfect Wyo2 format!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I guess to be able to evaluate this fairly, we will have to take the harvest % off of the spike/le areas it effects only. Spike sucess rates and Le sucess rates. 2007-2008. I think the spike will be lower and the LE will remain the same.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I guess to be able to evaluate this fairly, we will have to take the harvest % off of the spike/le areas it effects only. Spike sucess rates and Le sucess rates. 2007-2008. I think the spike will be lower and the LE will remain the same.


Let's make a bet on it, you name the wager. 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

wife swap?


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Hogan wrote:


> wife swap?


If this happens please post Pictures :wink:

And story :shock:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

yak4fish said:


> Hogan wrote:
> 
> 
> > wife swap?
> ...


Just got the ok from her, all clear on my end.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> yak4fish said:
> 
> 
> > Hogan wrote:
> ...


My wife wants to know why she would be punished and your wife rewarded?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

> It WILL have a positive effect, and sadly you know that, otherwise you wouldn't prefer this last week to hunt spikes.


Pro, don't tell me what I do or don't know. As I have already stated, I personally believe it to be a non-issue and I also believe that the season change will have absolutely zero effect concerning hunter conflicts.



> Funny, I have been told by MANY UBA members this was a great move, you are the FIRST UBA member to believe it was "the biggest mistake that UBA has ever made".


You must associate with different members that I, as I have spoken with many UBA members who feel the same way I do on this issue.



> 2)I disagree with the spike/cow hunt being better the last week.


In another thread before this was presented to the RACs you agreed that the last week of the hunt is the best week to hunt elk. Now your changing your position on that?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

See I told you Bart, size does matter. _(O)_ 

We should host a dinner or something easy. Loser hosts.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN, yeap, that must be why my wife feels she would get the SHORT end of the deal. :mrgreen:



> Pro, don't tell me what I do or don't know. As I have already stated, I personally believe it to be a non-issue and I also believe that the season change will have absolutely zero effect concerning hunter conflicts.


Ben, I don't need to "tell you" what/how you know/feel. I was just pointing out what you said earlier. :roll: You have stated the last week is the best time for archery hunting, true or false? So, are you saying there are no conflicts between spike hunters and LE hunters on spike units? I'll let all those who have told me of conflicts they themselves had didn't really happen. FYI, I asked everyone of them what time of the hunt the conflicts happened, all but two of 20+ said it was during the last week. :shock: _(O)_



> You must associate with different members that I, as I have spoken with many UBA members who feel the same way I do on this issue.


I call BS!



> In another thread before this was presented to the RACs you agreed that the last week of the hunt is the best week to hunt elk. Now your changing your position on that?


I said it is the best week to hunt *MATURE* bulls, not spikes/cows. Huge difference, like several hundred pounds different. No change in my position, nice try though. :?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

> I call BS!


You can call BS all you want. It doesn't change the fact that not all UBA members support this change, as you seem to imply.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

archerben said:


> You can call BS all you want. It doesn't change the fact that not all UBA members support this change, as you seem to imply.


I never said/implied any such thing, What I was/am referring to is:


> I think this proposal is the biggest mistake that UBA has *ever *made


I seriously doubt there are very many UBA members that believe the same. If they do, they have little background of UBA to base it in. :?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

don't sign on his ledger if you are for it.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Dave, he said "he is going to tip over some cell towers" :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Just got off the phone with Dave, he said "he is going to tip over some cell towers" :lol:


Thanks a lot. I didn't want to see the end of the OSU/LSU game anyway. I am off to fix Dave's 'tower'. :evil:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I think this is going to be the reaction from the "average joe" hunter. Most guys just get ready a few months before the hunt and have no idea it has been shortened. I think the entire archery hunt for elk could be later, by as muchy as two weeks.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I think this is going to be the reaction from the "average joe" hunter. Most guys just get ready a few months before the hunt and have no idea it has been shortened. I think the entire archery hunt for elk could be later, by as muchy as two weeks.


First, the season has NOT been shortened! :evil:

Second, the archery hunt can't be moved later, not even by a day, little lone two weeks. Have you forgotten about the LE rifle elk hunt? :roll: _(O)_


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

No, that is why I am bitch ing so much, you are making my job harder by moving the dates in the wrong direction. Remeber I-400?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

LE units are specific, at a minimum, the GENERAL ANY BULL units could be moved forward!!!!!! Majority and $$$$$$ rule. I guess I just have got to be better at finding them............


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hogan don't be an Angry Elf haha. You didnt lose any hunting days, but gained 5 extra days. The spikes are easier to find the first part of the season then more towards the rut so why all the heartburn?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

You are right the spikes are easier to find at the first of the season, they are with 30-90 cows. It is much easier to target them once they have been kicked out of the herd. Six eyes are easier to avoid than 60 eyes. It may be a blessing in disguise, I may start hunting open bull areas more like the north slope.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

My elk hunt/deer hunt has been shortened because of this dumb change...I hunt deer in an area where no elk exist. So, if I choose to hunt deer in this area, I lose time to hunt elk. 

I feel your pain Hogan!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My elk hunt/deer hunt has been lengthened because of this good change. I can now hunt both deer and elk the first week of the hunt instead of just deer. The last week of the deer/ek hunt I hunt an open bull area and I can still do that so overall I have more oppertunity to hunt deer and elk this fall on the archery hunt  .

The only thing I am worried about form this change is the possibility of over crowding on the first weekend. 

Mark


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> My elk hunt/deer hunt has been shortened because of this dumb change...I hunt deer in an area where no elk exist. So, if I choose to hunt deer in this area, I lose time to hunt elk.
> 
> I feel your pain Hogan!


This is all the assurance I need to know it is/was a good change. :shock: Look who is agreeing with you Joseph! :?

We tried to get the dates extended another 7 days on the any-bull areas, and we had exactly *ONE* RAC member and *ZERO* wildlife board members support/vote to have that implemented. So please tell me my friends, how would/could we get TWO FREAKIN WEEKS added to the end of the hunt? When you get back from LaLA land, let me know.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Me as a general season spike hunter thinks the whole thing is great. I love the idea of being able to hunt the opener with out have the deer hunters allready been hunting. That is going to make my hunt a lot better. I always see more elk then deer on the opening day of the deer hunt then the opener of the elk hunt. I have to agree with Pro 100% on this one.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

> So please tell me my friends, how would/could we get TWO FREAKIN WEEKS added to the end of the hunt?


Well, to begin with, we could have started by not volunteering to give up the last week of the hunt. Once you willingly give something up, you will probably never get it back.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW, Usually it is Bart and I against Wyo2 and Weatherby, now Wyo2 and I anainst Pro and Weatherby. Good issue and am glad to see the differences. Kind of goes to show you we all see thigs in a different light. :shock:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

+1 it is good to see things from other points of view. I talked with Dave about this today. I know he does not like it. Nor do any of the guys I hunt with. They like the idea of "spike calling" closer to the rut. I however really do like it. I think the idea of the deer and elk opening the same day will really give the elk hunters a much better chance. I really feel the success rates will climb.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I would not be caught dead on the opener, it will be a mad house. As far as the sucess rate Pro and I have a wager on it.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I would not be caught dead on the opener, it will be a mad house


Maybe. I have never had any problems on the opener of the deer or the elk. Maybe now it might be a little more crowded but I doubt it. If it is just hike a little farther. The most crowds I have seen are towards the end of the hunt when the huntin is "better" the temps are cooler. All I see then are people scouting for there LE hunts.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> No, that is why I am **** ing so much, you are making my job harder by moving the dates in the wrong direction. Remeber I-400?


Sorry, but I strongly disagree with this comment. I "remember" I400, do you? :?

The any-bull areas, areas that the rut benefits MORE than spike areas, have their season end the same as always, but they get five extra days at the beginning. This will allow those who pack into the wilderness areas the ability to hunt deer/elk at the same time the whole time they are there. It also will allow those who draw a LE archery tag five days w/o spike hunters buggering up their hunt. Remember, the Wildlife Board just gave the DWR a directive/action item to draw up a proposal for *STATEWIDE SPIKE HUNTING*, making EVERY LE unit have spike hunters in the field during the same time as the LE archery hunters if this goes through. I talked with Anis last week at the bighorn sheep transplant and he stated since the ONLY negative feedback he has received on this is from ME. :evil: So, he concludes that MOST elk hunters in Utah are in favor of *STATEWIDE SPIKE HUNTING*.

What I helped pass will NOT affect spike archery success rates, it has ALWAYS been low and regardless of season dates will remain low with archery gear. The success rates on the LE hunts however, WILL be increased. I have looked at the success rates on LE units with and without spike tags since the LE archery tags have been issued (2004), on average the LE units w/o spike tags enjoy 14.6% HIGHER success rates than those with spike tags. Add in the 'enjoyment' factor, and contrary to archerben, it IS an issue that needed to be addressed.

I would have loved to see an extra week gained on the any-bull units, but when a proposal is made, the Wildlife Board has the authority to change/alter the proposal as they wish. That is what happened. But remember, you don't turn a semi-truck with triple trailers on a dime. It is done is small increments. What was passed is a small increment and a good start, not the end all nor the 'cure'. I400 is a perfect example of what is needed, I believe it will be MUCH easier to change/alter a few LE units rather than attempt to change ALL LE units. _(O)_


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

WileyWapiti (bump)


----------

